
Given the danger net neutrality is in, what is the backup plan? - hardwaresofton
While I&#x27;d like to assume that net neutrality will be upheld, we have to plan for the worst. If net neutrality falls, the only solutions I can easily think of are:<p>- Community run ISPs (there are a handful of implementations of this, but asking many municipalities&#x2F;local governments to figure this out will certainly require some sort of streamlining&#x2F;innovation). Also, you&#x27;re going to have to fight 1000s of battles with the same people that struck down net neutrality to begin with.<p>- Mesh networking -- I&#x27;m not sure what&#x27;s holding up adoption. I know somewhat of technical limitations, but it seems that for at least big cities, if only someone could sell a very strong antennae + router package &amp; some (hopefully) easy to upgrade&#x2F;manage software, we could start with at least the technologically adept residents bootstrapping a new internet...<p>Could someone please fill in what I don&#x27;t know that I don&#x27;t know? Is it just that no company has stepped up to offer the tech for approach (2) or try and make (1) easier for local government?<p>_NOTE_ - This is not meant to be a discussion on whether companies should be allowed to control&#x2F;vary rates on their traffic, that discussion is pointless as long as government-enforced monopolies exist.
======
shams93
Progressive web apps are one but if you have blocking of most sites that may
not be enough those can de with a slowed web but not a blocked one. We could
use p2p but that would be more like the old BBS system. What happens toodern
language buds like node where you have to pull packages from the web. How will
it effect software development, that's where it gets interesting , will basic
services like npm and cargo be blocked. Will we be blocked from downloading
debian package updates. What will it do to Linux development, to GitHub,
suddenly all our tools to develop could be subject to extortion .

